# Surrey Spring Meet 13th April 2008 - Mercedes Benz World



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

I am planning a Surrey Spring Meet for Sunday April 13th

Details to follow but will include a drive and food&drink

Please indicate your intrest in attending.

Vic


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Sounds good to me.


----------



## PissTT (Apr 7, 2006)

Hope to come along also 

-p


----------



## BuTTons (Apr 27, 2006)

We'll be in Penny's rear-view mirror ! Mr & Miz Buttons xx


----------



## gloveywoo (Apr 24, 2007)

Sounds Super 

I hope to be in attendance 8)

James


----------



## Juber (May 20, 2007)

cool.

ill be there! IF I FEMEMBER :roll:


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

Update on the Spring Event

The meet will be at Mercedes Benz World - Brooklands the link below will give you an idea of the venue, suggest a 12 noon meet up.

after MB World a late afternoon drive to a good watering hole.

http://www2.mercedes-benz.co.uk/content ... lands.html


----------



## gloveywoo (Apr 24, 2007)

Sounds good Vic 8)

James


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Right, I will try and make this - MB world is only a few miles away


----------



## SLine (Oct 17, 2007)

I'll be there 8)


----------



## djspacie (Sep 3, 2007)

... means I'll have to give her a good clean then 
I'll be there
D 8)


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

Not a bad idea. I am not that far and hopefully the weather will be nice....


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

slineTT said:


> Not a bad idea. I am not that far and hopefully the weather will be nice....


I should think so too!

See you there.....


----------



## SLine (Oct 17, 2007)

Just around the corner now guys! Merc world is an awesome locaton, i could sit for hours watching (and listnng) to those Amg's flying round the track all day.


----------



## GhosTTy (Oct 10, 2007)

Me too.


----------



## gloveywoo (Apr 24, 2007)

Nearly Sunday


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

Just a reminder that the meet starts at 12 Noon meet in carpark outside the main building.

Anyone coming up from the South Coast ???

Look forward to seeing you all


----------



## tt-tony (May 6, 2002)

Fairly certain I can now make this meeting after all, so hopefully see you on Sunday.


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

Be good to see you Tony


----------



## gloveywoo (Apr 24, 2007)

For those of you going tomorrow...

See you there 8) Hopefully the weather will be [smiley=sunny.gif]


----------



## ianttr (Jul 11, 2007)

see you all there at 12


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Thanks for a great day Vic. Good to see some old faces, and put names to some new ones.

Here's to the next 'apple crumble' meet!! :lol:


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

Just like to thank all who turned up and I hope everyone enjoyed the meet.

Please PM me your email adresses for those who want pics of their cars on track at Castle Coombe

1500 Posting now reached


----------



## gloveywoo (Apr 24, 2007)

Many thanks for organising this meet Vic 

If it had not been for my dinner being ready for when I got back home I sooo would have had some apple crumble! mmm. Oh wait! they only had two :wink:


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

Crumble only 2 apples

Next time Rubarb :lol:


----------



## denTTed (Feb 21, 2007)

How did I miss this, next time I'll join you.


----------

